# Smokers



## karol wojtyla (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I will be getting two hives next Spring and need a smoker. Any suggestions on what size, style, or brand to buy?

Karol


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Buy one with the cage around it.Man smokers without the cage can burn the devil out of you!!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

4x10 Kelley Smoke Cloud stainless steel but Dadant makes one that's just as good if not better. Avoid the smaller smokers they just don't have enough burn time in my opinion. I own just about every size smoker just so you know and the 4x10 is the best.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Dadant with a heat shield.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I've been at it 5 years with one of these...... https://www.mannlakeltd.com/pro-bellow-smoker


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Dadant something or other


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

The big Dadant. Not much more than the small Dadant (which is the one above), but burns longer and you won't need to upgrade ... ever. Overkill for two hives, but a nice tool to use.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Danant big one. One of the commercial guys did a comparison between that and Mann lake a few years ago. Hit the search button.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

karol wojtyla said:


> Hi everyone.
> I will be getting two hives next Spring and need a smoker. Any suggestions on what size, style, or brand to buy?
> 
> Karol


Dadant makes the best smokers. The bellows is the most important part of the smoker and Dadant's bellows are the best. Buy the small one with a cage. Since you will have only a small number of hives you don't need a large smoker that will burn a long time. Order one from their catalog. 

Maybe some folks near where you live have different kinds that you can handle and see which one you like handling the most.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

The smaller Dadant has worked just fine for me. 7" tall I believe. 

The fuel you will be using also makes a difference in the size you should consider getting. I use wood pellets in my smoker, and once they get started it will burn for hours without adding addition fuel. If you will be using a faster burning fuel, like cloth or compressed cardboard, a taller smoker might be better.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

If you are on a tight budget keep on eye on beekeeping equipment listed locally on craigs list. I would not recommend purchasing used woodenware when starting out, but a used smoker would be safe. 

You might be able to pick up a used one like this for $10.00 - $15.00, just to get you started, until you decide which one you want to purchase new.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/clt/d/bee-smoker-bellows/6411967989.html


----------



## karol wojtyla (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike: How do you light your pellets? I am thinking of using them next year. I am considered the "go to" guy when someone needs a fire lit in my family and circle of friends, but I have had a hard time with the wood shavings I have been using. It either burns out too fast, so I compact it more, and then it goes out and I have to keep relighting the smoker. Embarrassing for a firebug like myself. J


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Fivej said:


> Mike: How do you light your pellets?


I take my time getting it started. Along with the pellets I have small bags of Pine Needles, Animal Bedding(wood shavings), and a bag with broken up dry Sticks.

First I'll stuff some pine needles down in the smoker and light them. While pumping the bellows I'll add small amounts of bedding and get a little flame going. Next I'll add a few sticks and continue adding more shavings for a few minutes, keeping a good flame going in the smoker.

That gives me some coals in the bottom and bedding to keep it going. Then add a handful of pellets mixed with some more bedding. Depending upon how long I plan to be in the yard I'll add an appropriate amount of additional pellets above that. 

Top all that off with another handful of bedding to keep the pellets stable, then fill the rest of the canister above that with some green grass to help to cool the smoke and hold everything underneath it in place if I need to use the smoker horizontally.

For me, one of the most aggravating things while I'm in the yard is the smoker going out just when it's needed the most. If I take a few extra minutes in the beginning to get it lit properly that will not happen. If I drive from one yard to another I'll stick a wine cork into the smoker opening, and usually can get it lit right up again at the next yard with a minute of pumping the bellows. If you put enough pellets in the smoker it will last for many hours. 

This is just one method of many that beekeepers use for the smoker. Whatever works is all that matters.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's a link to a previous thread and J Lyon you tube on lighting pellets.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?305167-Lighting-a-smoker-with-wood-pellets


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

mgolden said:


> Here's a link to a previous thread and J Lyon you tube on lighting pellets.
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?305167-Lighting-a-smoker-with-wood-pellets


Note size and brand of smoker.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Mike Gillmore said:


> The smaller Dadant has worked just fine for me. 7" tall I believe.
> 
> The fuel you will be using also makes a difference in the size you should consider getting. I use wood pellets in my smoker ...


All the waste in my shop basically boils down to strips of wood less than an inch thick. I take all those strips and cut them into blocks which I then use in my smoker. For me it works great. The really thin strips I cut into longer pieces as fire starters. I had a 55 gallon drum full of little blocks of fuel the first year. I used to use dried grass and old alfalfa but it burns too quickly. From the pic of mine above you can see its been well used  If I was to buy another I would get the larger (taller) Dadant, no questions asked. My little one does go through fuel but with the fuel I use it lasts about an hour and my bucket always has a bunch of block fuel in it so its not an issue to refill it every hour or so.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike Gillmore said:


> The fuel you will be using also makes a difference in the size you should consider getting. I use wood pellets in my smoker, and once they get started it will burn for hours without adding addition fuel. If you will be using a faster burning fuel, like cloth or compressed cardboard, a taller smoker might be better.


That's why I use the 4x10 because I use pine needles for fuel I have an endless supply in all my yards. The pellets work great I just prefer pine needles the price is right free and also abundant.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

rwurster said:


> All the waste in my shop basically boils down to strips of wood less than an inch thick. I take all those strips and cut them into blocks which I then use in my smoker. For me it works great. The really thin strips I cut into longer pieces as fire starters. I had a 55 gallon drum full of little blocks of fuel the first year. I used to use dried grass and old alfalfa but it burns too quickly. From the pic of mine above you can see its been well used  If I was to buy another I would get the larger (taller) Dadant, no questions asked. My little one does go through fuel but with the fuel I use it lasts about an hour and my bucket always has a bunch of block fuel in it so its not an issue to refill it every hour or so.


I also have a world of wood scraps that I had not considered for smoker fuel, ( but I will now!)
I have used wood shavings, pine straw, cardboard, rags, & when it runs out before I am through, handfuls of dried, or less dried grass.
each fuel has its own version of creosote/carbon build up making it hard to open the lid next time. what should I expect from the wood blocks work out in this respect ?
thanks, CE


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In my experience a beginner usually has trouble keeping a small smoker lit. Actually they have trouble keeping a large smoker lit, but a lot less trouble...


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

tech.35058 said:


> ... what should I expect from the wood blocks work out in this respect ? thanks, CE


I use mostly pine and occasionally I get some oak. I get a lot of creosote. Ive used sawdust, planer shavings, grass, pine needles, dried weeds, and the blocks have worked the best for me. Dryer lint works pretty well also but I have more wood scraps than dryer lint lol  And it smells better


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

A propane torch will light pellets right up.


----------

